# black tips



## shuggy4105 (Oct 9, 2007)

the problem i`m having is my gal, after a long veg period, she`s gone into flower 2wks ago, and i have began administering flower fert.:fid: 
the very tips of the "top" leaves have turned black,ever so slightly and hard to notice.there`s also rust spots appearing on the fan leaves, which i`ve put down to my ph being a little high. 
i would post pics but my camera can`t pick up the detail...
any ideas?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 9, 2007)

*Hey Shuggy maybe nute burn? Is it just the tops that are showing signs or is it the entire plant? *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 9, 2007)

just the tops at the moment TBG, but also, the new growth on all future bud sites is coming in shrivelled and fingers are twisting.
this gal is 4ft-2wks into flower, with mass amounts of foliage which over-all looks very healthy, however this new growth "shabby/twisted" has me worried, but-i`ll try and take a pic man,see what happens.
and... the leaf tips are hooked down,omly on the top leaves. however the rust/dead spots are all over, although the worst affected area is the tops.:fid: all ideas welcome, cheers


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 9, 2007)

Could that be a macro deficiency?  Like potassium?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 9, 2007)

*From what you are saying and by the looks of things it's either a heat issue or nute burn. When you get them rust spots all over that's a good sign IMO. Maybe someone else can chime in.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 9, 2007)

a flush won`t hurt man,i`ll keep ya posted.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 10, 2007)

i`ve done the flush and the problem doesn`t seem to be getting any worse,that`s a bonus, i don`t know if it`s solved though...
i`ve only gave her nutes once in flower -4-6-6, the stuff i use is for bonsai trees,, but i gave a very weak dose. however the bottom leaves are yellowing, which could be due to lack of light as the light is positioned a good 5 ft from the bottom. although these yellow leave tips have began to dry and die, making me think it was nute burn...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2007)

*Cool Shuggy. If you notice it still going in a few days i would flush her again. Some strains can be very touchy when it comes to nutes. Hope she gets better.  *


----------



## upinarms (Oct 10, 2007)

or maybe Thrips they feed on plant leaves the problem is you can barely see them with with the naked eye. try examining the markings with a magnifying glass. If so and you want to be organic about it. Try Pirate Bugs you can get them at http://ipmlabs.com or http://naturescontrol.com here you can get 100 of them for $36.99 or try Diatomaceous Earth it'll cost about $17 for ten


----------

